# Bop



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey just wanna share a few pics of some Birds i get to work with!


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice birds:2thumb:


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

Yo are so lucky! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

I know it's great we are gonna be getting 12 babies fairly soon can't wait for that


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd move that bow perch if you don't want anything to happen to the hawk


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

She doesn't stay there all the time the other fella put her to close I just grab a pic while I could, you a keeper Anthony???


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

No i'm an austringer


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

anthony reilly said:


> No i'm an austringer


Any tips for.somebody you wants to get involed?


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> Any tips for.somebody you wants to get involed?


If you have a mentor then listen to them aslong as they know what they are talking about if they have been in the game for like 2-3 years i wouldn't bother find someone who knows the game inside out, listen to everything they say take everything and learn the skills needed to become a competant austringer, read books and watch dvd's (book-falconry&hawking by phillip glasier) don't read to many books because they all give you different info and you'll get confused. If you have to go onto forums to ask people questions whilst you have a mentor then you have to think ' is your mentor any good?' think long and hard about making a decision on getting a bird and don't just do what alot of people do which is say theres not getting a bird till next year then they go get 1 next week, it's a big commitment, if your only available to get out and fly the bird 1 day a week then its not for you. You need all your equipment first aswel and that includes telemetry.


----------

